# Have you got a Canon EOS M2, what do you think of it?



## gshocked (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm just reaching out to all the Canon EOS M2 users and was wondering if they can share their experiences of this camera? I've only had mine for a few weeks and was hoping to find out any tips and settings that people have found useful and even any great pictures they're willing to share.

Thanks all!


----------



## hkpeople99 (Jan 22, 2015)

Just get mine yesterday. M2+18-55+55-200

I disable the touch screen shuttle and use it to select focusing area. Change the AF to the * button at the back (Custom function 5, 1). The 1/2 press top shuttle become AE lock only. I can keep taking photos without refocusing if object distance don't change. Recompose work well. I think if I make the hyperfocal distance right. I can keep shooting with focusing by my feet on the 22mm. (guess f8 on the 22mm is like 7ft). Turbo M2. With a fast SD card, I can get about 6 raw. For jpeg, slow down after initial few shots but keep going and I stop around 10 photos.

Anyone test the M with ef lens. ( My lens 35f2is, 24-70 f4is, 100 macro 2.8L) (debating whether to sell my 6d and just keep lens if result is good, really portable). 

Do you have a good grip to recommend?


----------

